# Road Bike: £750 budget max, L/56/58CM



## MY95 (12 Sep 2016)

Anyone selling a road bike that would fit me for under £750:
Ideally looking at Tiagra/105 and a bike thats fairly recent (3 years old max)
What have people got?
Closer to Newcastle the better
Thanks!


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Sep 2016)

Did you look at any bikes then, in the shops?


----------



## MY95 (12 Sep 2016)

Yes, had no Giant Defy 0/1/2 left! Wasnt a fan of the new version of the Defy! New Trek bikes are good but very expensive to get tiagra/105, Cannondale CAAD8 very cheaop at the moment but nowhere local to test ride one unfortunately! 
So seeing if anyone on here has a fairly newish similar bike


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Sep 2016)

Apart fro the Pro carbon, the other bike I am selling atm is a BMC Teammachine. But I am looking for £950.
So no good for you.
Keep looking mate.
EDIT: Sorry, £900 plus p&p


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Sep 2016)

CINELLI EXPERIENCE!


----------



## MY95 (12 Sep 2016)

CAAD 8 105 is £699 at the moment, but cant test ride it, so looking to see what others have 
CAAD8 105 any good? either looking to buy one of those or find something a year old of a similar spec on eBay


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Sep 2016)

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...erformanceHorizon-_-goldcastlemedia-_-TopLink


----------



## MY95 (12 Sep 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/cinelli-experience-tiagra-road-bike?istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=xtmmitaaww&istBid=t&_$ja=kw:goldcastlemedia|tsid:40392&cm_mmc=AffiliatesPerformanceHorizongoldcastlemediaTopLink


That is cheap! want something fairly light though and I bet that wont weigh under 9kg :/


----------



## MartinQ (12 Sep 2016)

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/offers.php?cat=7

Two giants at the top seem decent (50 over budget though).


----------



## MY95 (12 Sep 2016)

Ridden the TCX and in all honesty I wasnt a fan of any of the Giants I test rode, only the fully carbon one I actually liked (Defy Advanced) but it was a bit over budget!


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Sep 2016)

So did you test ride any aluminium frames that weren't Giants? 

What was it you didn't warm to? Bikes aren't that different to each other if frame material and geometry are equal.


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

If you want a carbon giant, http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s6p5915/GIANT-TCR-ADVANCED-3-2015

You can upgrade the groupset as and when if you want

Or if you need the ML, the 2016 isn't much over budget

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s6p6983/GIANT-TCR-ADVANCED-3-2016

Geometry/sizing

Evans have the CAAD but only the 58cm which could be too big (if you are 6ft, not taller), they'll price match Rutland, get the bike in for you for £60 deposit IIRC with no obligation to buy, and allow proper testrides


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> So did you test ride any aluminium frames that weren't Giants?
> 
> What was it you didn't warm to? Bikes aren't that different to each other if frame material and geometry are equal.



The Giants just seemed a bit slow and the spec was poor for the money compared to the Trek bikes I test rode, Alu frames on the Treks were much better and lighter, much lighter!


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> If you want a carbon giant, http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m7b0s6p5915/GIANT-TCR-ADVANCED-3-2015
> 
> You can upgrade the groupset as and when if you want
> 
> ...



Some great bikes there Vickster! Yes 6 foot so need a 56cm ideally! Good deals though, but found a better one so went for it.... just bought a Planet X RT58 in blue with full 105 groupset for £549! Getting built in the next few days and should be with me by the middle of next week, cannot wait! http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPX58105/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-105-5800-road-bike

Using it for sportives and all dry weather rides, keeping the boardman hybrid as a 2nd bike/turbo bike/wet weather bike and possibly a commuter in the future! 

Havent you got one Vickster? what do you think of it?


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> The Giants just seemed a bit slow and the spec was poor for the money compared to the Trek bikes I test rode, Alu frames on the Treks were much better and lighter, much lighter!



But also (you said) much more expensive, so it's not really surprising if they were lighter.

"Slow" - interesting!! Pedal harder?

BB


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Some great bikes there Vickster! Yes 6 foot so need a 56cm ideally! Good deals though, but found a better one so went for it.... just bought a Planet X RT58 in blue with full 105 groupset for £549! Getting built in the next few days and should be with me by the middle of next week, cannot wait! http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPX58105/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-105-5800-road-bike
> 
> Using it for sportives and all dry weather rides, keeping the boardman hybrid as a 2nd bike/turbo bike/wet weather bike and possibly a commuter in the future!
> 
> Havent you got one Vickster? what do you think of it?


I converted one to flatbars which a friend is having probably

I only road it a couple of times with drops. Was fine for the price I paid (£500 SRAM rival). Frame finishing a bit rough and ready

Doubt sub 9k kg though


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> But also (you said) much more expensive, so it's not really surprising if they were lighter.
> 
> "Slow" - interesting!! Pedal harder?
> 
> BB



Yes the Treks of the same age were more money, but had a much lighter frame and wheels and you could feel it!


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> I converted one to flatbars which a friend is having probably
> 
> I only road it a couple of times with drops. Was fine for the price I paid (£500 SRAM rival). Frame finishing a bit rough and ready
> 
> Doubt sub 9k kg though



Yeah £550 with the 105, happy with it as long as it comes and works 100%! Will be a big upgrade on my hybrid boardman anyway! Yeah frame welds not the best, but on a budget it looked the best VFM by far and looks like a nice looking bike! Says 8.5kg, frame is 1410g and fork another 580g so just under 2kg for the frame and fork, and with the full 105 I wouldnt be surprised if it was under 9kg! Says 8.5kg so they should be sticking to their word... cycling weekly review says 8.88kg though for a large! (although SRAM Rival is 8.6kg not 8.5 but thats dependant on size)


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

Fair enough. Just don't think it felt as light as my 9kg steelie and certainly not the carbon (those have lighter wheels than the campag khamsins). SRAM a little lighter than shimano

Weight is largely irrelevant anyhow in terms of a kilo 

What size did you order? I have a medium at 5'10 and it felt none too big (and too small as flatbar hence the sale)


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

Went for a 56cm in the end with a 100mm stem (only had 56cm left in blue, but thankfully its my size anyway! 6ft on the dot with fairly long limbs so should be alright with that stem length I hope) and a planet x carbon lookalike seatpost for an extra £5 rather than the standard white one which would look naff! Went for the continental ultrasport 2 wired tyres rather than some hutchinson wired tyres also (cost me nothing to upgrade!)


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

Don't expect the Contis to be very puncture resistant 

56, hope it's big enough


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

Will upgrade them if need be! Should be fine, fit either a M/L or Large in Giant and a 56cm is spot on for me in the Trek size, 58cm a little too large, so should be fine! Can always get a longer stem if needed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Some great bikes there Vickster! Yes 6 foot so need a 56cm ideally! Good deals though, but found a better one so went for it.... just bought a Planet X RT58 in blue with full 105 groupset for £549! Getting built in the next few days and should be with me by the middle of next week, cannot wait! http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CBPX58105/planet-x-rt-58-alloy-shimano-105-5800-road-bike
> 
> Using it for sportives and all dry weather rides, keeping the boardman hybrid as a 2nd bike/turbo bike/wet weather bike and possibly a commuter in the future!
> 
> Havent you got one Vickster? what do you think of it?


cool bike, and nice to have something that's a bit different. Not sure about paint job as looks slightly 1982?? just IMO, you understand


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Sep 2016)

.


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> cool bike, and nice to have something that's a bit different. Not sure about paint job as looks slightly 1982?? just IMO, you understand



Cheers, love the paint job, just not a fan of the welds, but can easily get over that when you look at the spec for the money! Supposed to be very nice looking bikes in the flesh so im looking forward to taking delivery of mine


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

MY95 said:


> Will upgrade them if need be! Should be fine, fit either a M/L or Large in Giant and a 56cm is spot on for me in the Trek size, 58cm a little too large, so should be fine! Can always get a longer stem if needed.


Did you compare the geometry to bikes you know fit before buying? PX have the measurements on their site


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Sep 2016)

Of course not!! Haven't you read the thread?!


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Of course not!! Haven't you read the thread?!


What thread?


----------



## MY95 (14 Sep 2016)

I know the bike ive bought has a more relaxed sportive geometry (will suit me as I can have lower back issues/family history) 
And yes I did look at the different measurements and they were very similar! 
So the stats (planet x the left figure/trek emonda alr5 56cm also on the right):

Frame Size L/56cm 

A Head Angle (°) 73.5 73.5 
B Head Tube Length (mm) 170 170 
C Effective Top Tube Horizontal (mm) 560 560
D Seat Angle (°) 73.3 73.3
E Seat tube c-t 560 513 
F Chainstay Length (mm) 410 410
G Standover Height (mm) 806 767
I Stack (mm) 577 577
J Reach (mm) 386 387

Only the standover height and seat tube c-t that changes between the two bikes! So a more relaxed ride on the planet x which is good for me!


----------

